# Super cool article for the technical caster



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/20...nd-the-big-gun-shoot-out-by-richard-traugott/


check out the world record


----------



## samjohnsonus (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, good info on technical caster :thumbup:


----------

